# Stick on eyes



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

a guy i periodically buy tackle from gave me a bunch of stick on eyes. and during a bout of insomnia i applied them to some in-line spinner baits. what do you guys use to keep the eyes on the lure? thanks


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Um, the glue that's on the "stick on eyes"?  Sorry, I'm not really understanding your question...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Other than the glue that comes on them, maybe a thin coat of epoxy rod finish?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*there always one in the audience...*

sorry, let me clarify. i may be wrong, but i was expecting the eyes to come off after a couple of cast. are you saying i don't need to apply some type of adhesive/epoxy type material to keep it from pealing off?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Oh, I see. You can cover the eyes with a thin coat of epoxy or finish, or lacquer. I've heard "Hard as Nails" product (it's some sort of nail polish type thing) works well as it is a clear, hard coating that is brushed on. However, on some brands of eyes, the glue is pretty good and don't really need any more protection. If it's sticking fine, I'd just leave it as is.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Wet-A-Hook*

thanks guys. i am looking into a similar epoxy type product by a company called Wet A Hook. but i will definitely try your suggestions. thanks for responding!


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Epoxy is what I use on my jigs.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I just*

use a "Black sharpie permanent marker" it doesnt fade that fast....and just mark it again, when it starts to fade....But i will be honest, i don't cast jig or lures all day....it depends on the bite....so that might be the reason the eyes hold up for me so longopcorn:....I think you can also use the ones at craft stores....alot cheaper and they have all kinds of sizes....opcorn:


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Clear Vinyl paint. In the summer and epoxy during the winter.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*in-line spinner baits...*

thanks for the suggestions guys. i was actually applying the eye decals to a metal surface of an in-line spinner bait. 
these particular spinner baits are 2# & 3#. i plan to use them to target striper.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Head Cement*

I have used head cement that I use for tying flies to do just what you are talking about...It worked fine.
Jeb


----------

